# Ruffies a Prostitue and a Bike



## jkent (May 22, 2014)

If this guy is serious he had one hell of a night!
http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4482367558.html


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 22, 2014)

Yikes !!!!!! Crazy story if true.


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 22, 2014)

HAHAHA!!!! Hilarious! Now THAT is a crazy lady!


----------



## BB Rider (May 22, 2014)

:eek: Good night nurse!! They'll catch up with her, hopefully sooner than later before she hurts other people!!......What you see on Craigslist.....  Geesh.....!!


----------



## schwinnderella (May 22, 2014)

Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 22, 2014)

Ruffies? Marshall is going to be pissed!


----------

